# Steroids for beginners



## Damo86

I'm 22, 6ft 2 and about 15 stone. I've trained off and on but now I'm getting srious about it, I can tell most of the guys at the gym are on steds of some sort but I want advice from people who know their s**t.

Even before training I am not a small guy so with the right information my prospects are excellent.

What I want know is, Dbol with nolvadex and ibuterol, is this suitable for someone who has experience of the gym but not of steroids?

Also are steroids legal for personal use in the UK?


----------



## CMinOZ

Damo

It is best that you read the information available on this site and then do your own research into what's what. No offence to anyone on here, but I wouldn't be putting my life in their hands as I don't know them.

I would suggest, as would most, that you stick to training naturally until you can honestly say that you are 100% committed to your training and diet before stepping over to the darkside. When you say most of the guys in your gym are "on", I would suggest that many of those physiques you aspire to have are built naturally over many years. If you want to be in this for the long term it is best to get on with your research, train and eat hard and then when you know you're "ready" you won't have to post questions like "what's this and that like together" otherwise people on this board will assume you are just another timewaster.

And also at 6ft 2 and 15 stone you are light and nowhere near your natural potential.


----------



## cocobench

u need to read up more mate, maybe another 6-10 hours id say before being ready to cycle


----------



## Ramone

At 22 you have plenty of natural Testosterone.


----------



## Le Grande

Hi guys,

I am 29 and have been training for about 9 years now.

For the past year my training has gone down hill as I had a couple of operations on a broken nose and let my diet slip really badly.

I have started training again for the past 6 months and I am getting stronger week on week.

The guy I used to buy my gear from has left the country to go back to the Grand Canaria for good (hope I spelt that correctly).

There are a few big guys at my gym who also sell gear, but have been known to push fake-looking steds in the past such as sustanon from pakistan without packaging and poorly labelled Deca (Organon). The silver tops of the deca (2ml viles) twist and the writing is not embossed. You almost feel that you don't want to ask them if they are fake or not as you don't want to cause offence at the place where you train.

Seems to me that if you genuinely have cause for concern then in all likliehood the gear is fake.

***********************

Thanks guys,

Le Grande


----------



## freddee

Damo86 said:


> I'm 22, 6ft 2 and about 15 stone. I've trained off and on but now I'm getting srious about it, I can tell most of the guys at the gym are on steds of some sort but I want advice from people who know their s**t.
> 
> Even before training I am not a small guy so with the right information my prospects are excellent.
> 
> What I want know is, Dbol with nolvadex and ibuterol, is this suitable for someone who has experience of the gym but not of steroids?
> 
> Also are steroids legal for personal use in the UK?


many people will tell you that an oral steroid alone is not of much use, but when you are ready (done your research) you could start with a test based cycle, if you start asking the questions (google, stickies on this and other sites ect) you will attain the knowledge you need to know before you start, there are things that should be in place like pct, nolva is only on hand for gyno, and if not used then can be used as part of your pct.


----------



## OpethDisciple

What do you think the percentage of people who train, are using steroids?

I dont even want to think about using those things!

Cant you get by and train naturally? Its the healthier option! Your body will thank you for it!


----------



## cozzy69

I would bulk and train as much much as poss, may take a while but when you reach your roof size level you will feel all the better 4 it>


----------



## Guest

Hi mate, I'm nowhere as experienced as some of the guys on here, but one piece of advise I will give you is, you can achieve a great deal of quality mass over time, naturally. Plenty of natural food, along with the help of supps like Amino's, proteins ect. You can really build some serious muscle. I've done just that with only using Creatine, Glutamine, Amino's, test boosters and Whey/Micellar Casien. (You wont need the testo's, 22?!!! lucky b......)

Along with the old Multi vitamin/mins/vit C/vit B6.

I suppose if your really desperate to be the size of a mountain in 3 minutes, then as the more knowledgeable heads on here would say, get all the literature about steroids and read read read. In 6 months time you'll know what ingredients and effects each of the 'gear' has and does. But I would stress again, you should address what you really want out of your training. I have sensed on here that when the bigger boys on here hear questions like yours they sigh and think, he's considering putting anabolic steroids into his system, without knowing what they really are!

I wish you the best of health mate whichever way you go.


----------



## manas

this is very helpful


----------



## RobboVXR

Very helpfull


----------



## Matt 1

If you're going to take test, make sure you feel confident you know what you're doing.

Also are you sure you need it? Have to taken your body to the limit without using test? If you have reached a point where you feel you have done everything possible to gain, and have hit your final platue and your body is at is MAXIMUM GENETic level, then yes, you are ready to take it.


----------



## Guest

for begginers i think methandienone is ok


----------

